# Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.



## Neu24 (4. Nov. 2012)

Hallo, ich habe im Frühjahr vor einen Teich zu bauen. Folie mit 2mm und Gewebe habe ich schon Vlies natürlich auch. Eine Schwimmbaddusche und eine Massagedusche fürs Becken habe ich auch. Schweisser bin ich selbst.
Bachlauf kommt erstmal später.
Ich habe mir eine Skizze gemacht von einem rechteckigen Becken mit einer Rinne die aus Folie wird (Überstand vom Beckenrand ein bisschen höher) aber ohne Abfluss. Bei der halben Beckenhöhe kommt eine Etage rein. Tiefe des Teiches ist erstmal bei 1,2m geplannt. Reicht das denn aus oder gibt es da vorschriften (zugefrieren).

Geplant ist ein Teich für einfache Fische, vielleicht auch mal schnell als Abkühlung natürlich vorher Dusche benutzen.

Jetzt zur Technik: Brauche für etwa 15000l einen komplettfilter Springprunnen Beleuchtung.
Ich wollte da so etwas über Solartechnik machen, weiss ja das es da einiges gibt oder ist das nicht so sinnvoll. 
Auf den Geldbeutel achte ich auch gern.

Wer da gute Ratschläge hat kann es mich wissen lassen.


----------



## Joerg (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo Neu24, :?
:Willkommen2

einen Teich zu planen, der dann wie bei dir auch ein recht großes Volumen hat und Fische beherbergen soll ist nicht so einfach, wenn er dir langfristig Freude bereiten soll.
Es macht aber total Spass das so zu planen und auszuführen und sich dann lange daran zu erfreuen.

Deine Skizze wäre schon mal toll, da kann man sich das besser vorstellen. Auch ein paar Bilder von dem Ort wo der gebuddelt werden soll sind hilfreich.

Die Teichtiefe würde ich bei Fischen und zum abkühlen eher mit 1,6- 2m ansetzen. 
Der Teich ist dann auch im Sommer nicht zu warm und im Winter gibt es weniger Probleme mit dem Eis.

Aus den Erfahrungen von vielen Usern bleibt es normalerweise nicht bei wenigen Fischen. Kann sein der Halter kauft welche oder die vermehren sich extrem.
Dann ist eine vernünftige Filteranlage nötig, damit die Ausscheidungen zeitnah aus dem Wasser kommen.

Hast du denn Strom am Teich oder ist die Solartechnik nötig?


----------



## Neu24 (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Allso ich kann diesen Teich noch mit der Tiefe ein wenig planen umso tiefer desto kleiner die Fläche! Ich weiss nicht genau wieviel Folie ich habe, auf jeden fall eine Breite von 2m und 15m lang aber nicht mehr wie 20m.
Da die breite 2m ist wollte ich diese Quer an die Seite machen so das ich mit 2m und der Teichtiefe in etwa hinkomme Ohne etwas anzuschweissen zu müssen.
Vorhanden ist eine Große Wiese am Haus fast Ebenerdig. Strom könnte ich aus dem Haus legen. Filtertechnik habe ich überlegt ob im haus oder ausserhalb, ausserhalb gleich am Teich integrieren ist doch auch Inordnung sonst ist der Aufwand (Geld) größer.

Eine Zeichnung kommt auch noch, ist aber nur ein Bsp. kann auch noch etwas geändert werden.


----------



## lotta (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

hallo neu24(s gibt sicher noch nen netteren namen ?)
entweder sitze ich gerade auf nem dicken schlauch
oder mach ich (oder du) einen denkfehler? 
wie kannst du mit einer 2m breiten folie, ohne schweißen, ein teichloch auslegen,
selbst wenn sie 100m lang wäre?
du rechnest doch vom linken ufer, zum rechten ufer,(links-neigung,in die tiefe, teichbreite, steigung aus der,tiefe rechtes ufer...)
und dann die ganze sache nochmal von vorne nach hinten:
(vorne, neigung, tiefe, bodenfläche,steigung ,ufer hinten...)
vertue ich mich da? hab ich dich vielleicht völlig falsch verstanden?
na, mal sehen wie du deinen plan umsetzen willst.
auf jeden fall wünsche ich dir viel spass dabei 
liebe grüße sabine


----------



## Stephan D (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo ,

 das wird bestimmt ein prima Bachlauf .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## lotta (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

STEPHAN, 
du bist echt gemein 
liebe grüße sabine


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Aber recht hat er schon... 

2m Breite heisst doch nix anderes wie 50cm runter, 1m breit und 50cm wieder rauf....(und dann wirds schon eng, wenn man es schlängeln lassen will)

Ich denke mal, dass Neu24 (nachdem er ja auch sagt, das er selber schweissen kann) eher in die andere Richtung zusammenschweissen will... und das nur nicht so recht ausgedrückt hat.


----------



## Beeee (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Huhu Ihr guten....
ich glaube der Gute will einfach die Seitenwand nicht extra Verschweißen...
ich hab das so verstanden das er nur 2 m tief gehen will weil er auf der Schrägen/Seite nich anstückeln will... oder? 
Grüße Beeee


----------



## lotta (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hmm, 
aber schweißen muss er ja dann doch auf jeden Fall, 
egal, in welche Richtung er legt...
2m sind eben nur 2m... 
Und reicht echt nur für nen bachlauf.
aber sicher wird er uns noch aufklären, 
damit wir uns nicht weiter die Köpfe darüber zerbrechen mussen
und er lacht sich schlapp, über unsere Kommentare )
Liebe grüsse Sabine


----------



## Neu24 (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo, bin wieder hier. Also einer hat es verstanden das ich die Seitenwand nicht anstückeln will. Der Rest wird schon geschweißt. außerdem wollte ich etwas mehr über die Technik wissen.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo "Neu24"
erst einmal auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo !
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest Du einen Schwimmteich bauen, mit 2x15 m² "Schwimmfläche"? Das wären ja wenigstens 40 m³ Volumen, was schon mal viele irritierte posts hier erklären würde .
Mit 1,2 m bist Du sehr wahrscheinlich auf der sicheren Seite für eine Mindesttiefe. Du wirst da beim Schwimmen nicht mit dem Fuß auf den Boden kommen , auch ist Frostschutz nicht mehr das Thema.
Beim Profil würde ich von der senkrechten Wand abweichen (es kann ja doch mal etliche cm tief frieren), und die Tiefe würde ich davon abhängig machen, wie viel Filter ich installieren möchte !
Eine "knappe" Teichtiefe führt einfach dazu, dass beim Schwimmen der Bodengrund "aufgerührt" wird! Den Fischen wird das trübe Wasser auf Dauer nicht wegen der Sichtbehinderung, sondern wegen der geänderten Wasserwerte nicht gefallen!
Daher mein Tipp: entweder ein sehr gut gefilterter tiefer Teich, oder ein Rückzugsgebiet für die Fische, in dem nicht gebadet wird. Bei einem gut gefilterten Teich brauchst Du mehr als einen BA, und eine größere Filtertechnik (sehr gute Vorabscheidung a la Vlieser, und dahinter noch was). So weit meine ersten Gedanken .


----------



## Neu24 (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Vielen Dank für die Informationen, ich meine ein Teichvolumen von ca. 15m³ wie Breit und lang dieser ist ist erst mal egal (kann nach belieben auch etwas geändert werden). So wie ich diese Zeichnung gemacht habe war erst mal mein gedanke! Es werden warscheinlich nur Fische reingesetzt ist einfacher für das ganze Projekt. 
Nun zur Filtertechnik was ist da empfehlenswert? Es soll wie schon gesagt alles dabei sein Licht, Springbrunnen, Filter. Meine Massagedüse und die Dusche soll auch mit integriert werden.

Was gibt es da für Angebote?


----------



## Zacky (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

 Bin ein wenig am Zweifeln und mit Skepsis über diese Angelegenheit gestolpert, aber dennoch werde ich mich hier mal einklinken und meine Ratschläge und Gedanken dazu einbringen.



> Es werden warscheinlich nur Fische reingesetzt



Wenn dem so ist, wäre jetzt der Zeitpunkt uns auch mitzuteilen, was für und wieviel Fische eingesetzt werden sollen. Denn da gibt es schon riesige Unterschiede, was die Filtertechnik / den Filteraufwand / Bedarf angeht.



> Es soll wie schon gesagt alles dabei sein Licht, Springbrunnen, Filter. Meine Massagedüse und die Dusche soll auch mit integriert werden.



Ein komplettes System für deine Ansprüche gibt es so im Handel mit Sicherheit nicht zu kaufen. Das wird unterm Strich ein individuelles Paket einer Teich- oder Sanitärbaufirma sein müssen. Zum Einen bleibt die Frage, was für Massagedüsen sollen das sein? Diese bedürfen einer gewissen Pumpenleistung. Auch deine Dusche ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein separater Kreislauf, da auch dieser entsprechende Förderhöhe überwinden muss. Willst du dann mit Teichwasser duschen? Welchen Zweck soll das generell haben? Das Duschwasser dann wieder in den Filterkreislauf einspeisen und aufarbeiten lassen!? Oder wie hast du Dir das gedacht!? 

Es gibt sicherlich für die einzelnen Komponenten deiner Wunschanlage immer das passende, aber das bedarf sicherlich einer etwas umfangreicheren Planung, wo ein Fachhändler sich die Geldbörse schon mit der Planung voll haut. 

Na dann, lass mal von Dir was hören, wie die genauere Planung dann aussieht und dann Schritt für Schritt...

PS: Da dein Thema schon sehr diffizil ist, würden wir uns auch über eine gewisse persönlichere Anrede freuen.  (ríchtige Spitznamen sind auch zulässig)


----------



## Neu24 (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Also ich habe einen Brunnen vor Ort und da wird das Wasser her bezogen. Die Massagedüse und Dusche sollen schon getrennt an eine Pumpe angeschlossen werden (1 Pumpe ohne Filter). Der Teich dann soll seperat einen Filter haben. Springbrunnen und Beleuchtung noch. 
So ist mein Plan und denke das ganze wird noch in denn Geldbeutel passen.

PS: Ich arbeite in einer Schwimmbadfirma seit 3 Jahren und mache halt nur die Wasserfilter aus Kunststoff.

Ich will aber trotzdem das ganze Zeug wie es zu kaufen gibt  z.B. im Baumarkt. Ist einfacher.
Und noch etwas die Massagedüse wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist ist ca.1m hoch, die Dusche habe ich auch.

LG.Oliver


----------



## Zacky (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo Oliver. 

Da du ja selbst in einer Schwimmbadfirma arbeitest, wirst du sicherlich am Besten wissen, welche Pumpenleistung für die Massagedüsen und der Dusche notwendig sind. Also können wir das ja im Grunde genommen ausklammern.

Was mich in Bezug auf die baulichen Gegebenheiten noch interessiert, ist die Frage nach dem Ablauf insbesondere der Dusche. Lässt du das Wasser einfach versickern? Steht die Dusche tatsächlich außerhalb des Teichfeldes? Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du die Dusche und die Massagedüsen, dann über den Brunnen bedienen willst? Also das Brunnenwasser für Düse und Dusche nutzen magst? Das Wasser wird recht kalt sein und sollte dann wohl eher auch erwärmt werden. Also bedarf es hier ggf. noch einer Heizung, die du ja bestimmt in deiner Firma findest.

Was noch nicht geklärt ist, ist die Frage nach dem Fischbesatz? Welche Fische und wieviel Fische?

So pauschal würde ich bei 15000 l Teichvolumen, dann mindestens sinnvoller Weise einen Bodenablauf einbauen, eine Vorfilterung in Form eines Siebfilters und dahinter 2 Kammern mit Biostufe oder die Verwendung eines Beadfilters. Hast du Pflanzzonen im Teich oder gar an einen zusätzlichen Pflanzenfilter gedacht? Hier ist es an Dir zu schauen, was habe ich an Platz und finanziellen Möglichkeiten? Nicht zu vergessen, welcher Fischbesatz!

Die Massagedüsen sollen dann im Teich integriert werden, so dass du dann im Teich sitzend oder stehend das genießen kannst!? Die Frage wäre dann auch noch offen. Sollte dem so sein, benötigst du einen Notüberlauf, da dieses Wasser letztendlich ja aus dem Brunnen kommt und so den Teich zusätzlich füllt. Damit gewährleistest du zumindest bei regelmäßiger Anwendung der Massagefunktion, einen Teilwasserwechsel. Auch noch was positives dabei. 

Nicht zu verachten ist jedoch auch hier, dass das Wasser vermutlich erwärmt in den Teich kommt und so wahrscheinlich zu deutlichen Temperaturschwankungen führt, die nicht immer unbedingt so gut sind. Auch das Teil alleine sollte sicherlich nicht laufen, da der Wasserdruck doch deutlich höher ist und das Wasser nur so hinein schießt.

Bislang sind das aber auch alles nur Vermutungen und Interpretationen meiner Wenigkeit, welche mir durch den Kopf flattern. Vielleicht bringst du weiterhin noch etwas Licht ins Dunkel und machst mal eine schöne vernünftige Skizze, wie das ganze Projekt denn später mal aussehen sollte.

Für den Teich gibt es auch diverse Unterwasserleuchten, welche sowohl als zusätzliche Leuchte mit Kabel in den Teich gestellt werden können, als auch Einbauleuchten, selbst als Einströmdüsen. Ein Springbrunnen braucht es nicht zusätzlich, denn diesen kann man auch direkt über die Pumpen aus dem Filterbereich bedienen. Dazu braucht es eigentlich nur einer entsprechenden Verrohrung mit geringeren Querschnitt und einer Düse oben drauf.

Na dann, das von mir mal wieder. Vielliecht melden sich ja auch noch andere User, mit guten Ideen.


----------



## Neu24 (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Ich werde warscheinlich für den Anfang 5 Goldfische einsetzen, dass reicht. Das was ich geschrieben habe, dass ich in einer Schwimmbadfirma arbeite: Ich baue nur die reinen Filterbehälter, dass hat weniger mit dem Teich zu tun. Und mit den Pumpen habe ich überhaupt nichts zu tun, was die Leistung angeht!
Sonst würde ich hier nicht fragen.
Allso brauche ich einen Filter zulauf und ablauf und mehr ist das doch nicht, denke ich. Ich war mal bei einem der hatte es auch so einfach gehabt mit ca. 40 Fischen und einen kleineren Teich einen Filter aus dem baumarkt angesteckt und los gings. Das Wasser ist heute noch sehr sauber. 
Das Duschwasser läuft seperat weg, und die Massagedüse schalte ich nach bedarf einfach zu.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt es einigermaßen verstanden.
Was für Technik brauche ich?


----------



## Joerg (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo Oliver,
der nette Herr, der dir ausfühliche Tipps gibt obwohl er auch kaum wissen sollte was du eigentlich vorhast, lässt sich gerne mit Zacky anreden. 

Ich will mal etwas deutlicher werden, das ist aber nicht böse gemeint.
Hast du denn eine Vorstellung, was Ausbaggern und Entsorgung von 25m³ Erde kosten. Oder hast du vor 300 Schubkarren Erde an einen anderen Ort zu bewegen?

Mit 5 Goldfischen fing das bei vielen auch mal an. Was daraus geworden ist kannst du in vielen Berichten lesen.
In 2 Jahren sind es wahrscheinlich 100 und in den Ausscheidungen will keiner mehr schwimmen. Die Fische sicher auch nicht.
Das mit den Fischen bitte aus der Liste streichen.

Kauf dir einen Garten Pool, die sind oft schon mit Fiter ausgestattet. Falls du an die Filterbehälter bei dir in der Firma gut rankommst um so besser.
Die passende Chemie rein, damit das ganze auch mit Brunnenwasser noch vertretbar ist. 

Für die Massagedüse kannst du dann eine von den günstigen Schmutzwasserpumpen nehmen. Die verbrauchen recht viel Strom, haben aber die notwendige Förderhöhe (Druck).


----------



## Neu24 (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo, soll das jetzt auf das ganze Thema ein Witz sein? Ich habe doch geschrieben das ich schon Folie und Vlies... habe. Was mit dem ausbaggern ist braucht Ihr euch keine gedanken machen, wird schon wieder im Garten mit angefüllt. Der Garten ist nicht bloss 100m² groß sondern mehere Tausend.
Wenn ich so beraten werde wird das mit dem ba u warscheinlich nichts. Da werde ich zum Freundlichen gehen und der sagt mir dann was gebraucht wird. Oder Ihr habt doch gute vorschläge und könnt mir helfen.
Ich wollte ja keinen Roman schreiben, aber dies wird es warscheinlich.

LG.Oliver


----------



## Zacky (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hi Oliver.

Ein kleiner Roman wird es schon werden müssen, da wir nicht alle bei Dir vor Ort sein können. Wenn du selbst die Filterbehälter baust, dann benötigst du zwei, wie oben schon erwähnt, zwei Behälter a' 300 - 400 Liter Volumen, den 1.Behälter füllst du mit Helix 75l bewegt/belüftet und den 2.Behälter mit Helix 75l ruhend/schwimmend. Hinten dran ein Pumpe mit 10000 l/h Fördervolumen. Vorne ran eine Siebpatrone oder ein kleiner Trommelfilter. Dann hast du alles an Technik was du für deinen Fischteich brauchst. Das hält auch so 2-3 Jahre, bis der Besatz evtl. zu hoch geworden ist. Aber dann kann man ja nachrüsten. Von den Baumarktfilter wird hier für gewöhnlich auch abgeraten, da diese meist viel zu unterdimensioniert sind. Die nutzbaren Pumpen für deine Dusche und der Massagedüse hat Dir Jörg ja schon benannt. Ich denke da sollte eine 600 - 800 W Brunnenpumpe dran, damit das auch reibungslos funktioniert.

PS: Witze will hier keiner machen, nur ist es schwer sinnvolle und gute Ratschläge zu geben, wenn man nicht alles mitgeteilt bekommt, worauf aus Tippgeberseite zu achten wäre. Daher stellen wir ja so viele zusätzliche Fragen.


----------



## Neu24 (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Vielen Dank, ich weiss das Ihr mir helfen wollt. Nehme auch jeden Ratschlag an.


----------



## Neu24 (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*



Neu24 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich weiss das Ihr mir helfen wollt. Nehme auch jeden Ratschlag an.



Ich habe einfach mal einen Baumarkt der Wahl herausgesucht und mir einen Filteranlage als Bsp.genommen für 24000 Liter Volumen.
http://praktiker.de/ShowProduct.action?productCode=4011458305407
So stellte ich mir eine einfache Filterung vor, oder ist das Prinzip schrott?

LG.Oliver


----------



## Joerg (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*



Neu24 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich weiss das Ihr mir helfen wollt. Nehme auch jeden Ratschlag an.





Zacky schrieb:


> Von den Baumarktfilter wird hier für gewöhnlich auch abgeraten, da diese meist viel zu unterdimensioniert sind.



Oliver,
es gibt viele User, die sich mal hier anmelden, kaum Informationen bereithalten und dann ihre Meinung eigentlich nur bestätigt haben wollen. 

Mach es doch so wie der Fachberater vom Baumarkt es vorschlägt und frage dann nächstes Jahr wie du die Filerung verbessern kannst. 
Die sind meist nicht ausreichend und jede Woche 2 mal sauber machen wollen die meisten auch nicht mehr. Zusätzlich gibt es bei höherem Besatz Probleme.


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hi Oliver.

Der Filter wird auf Dauer nicht reichen. Wie du in der Beschreibung selbst bestimmt schon gelesen hast, gehen die hier von einer Filterleistung - Teich mit Fisch - von 12000 l aus. Die ganzen Werte sind unterm Strich , nur unter den absolut optimalsten Bedingen gerechnet, was Fischbesatz, Fischart, Sonneneinstrahlung und vielen anderen Faktoren angeht. Davon würde ich Dir echt abraten. Auch ist der Filter nicht für Schwerkraftanlagen, welche deutlich energie-effizienter sind, ausgelegt. Das heißt du hast eine gepumpte Version und kannst so zmn Beispiel auch keinen Bodenablauf betreiben, der unbedingt empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## Neu24 (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo an alle Teichbesitzer,

ich habe mich mal mit jemanden unterhalten über die Filteranlage. Er hat mir gesagt das ich dies ganz einfach selber bauen kann und brauche dazu Grobe bis feine Filtermatten die das Wasser reinigen davor Pumpe und UV Klärer anschliessen und dann das Wasser ab in Teich schicken. Soweit habe ich das Verstanden. Jetzt die Frage, ich bin zufällig zu einer Kiste gekommen die zum Filter umfunktioniert wird. jetzt weiss ich nicht wie groß und viele Matten ich brauche um dies zu filtern bzw. wie ich diese Kiste technisch in Ordentlichen Filterkammern aufteile. Eventuel wenn die Kiste zu groß dafür ist dann wollte ich die Pumpe UV-Klärer mit reinstellen. 
Ich werde morgen die Kiste genau ausmessen und die Maße mal durchgeben. Wer mir da Ratschläge besser Zeichnung bzw.  geben kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Oliver


----------



## Schaffi (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo Oliver, 
hier im Forum gibt es eine Menge an Informationen über selbstgebaute Filter. 

Die einfachste Form wäre wohl die, die unter anderen ich gewählt habe. 
Ich stell Dir mal ein paar Bilder ein:



 

 

 



ganz glücklich bin ich über diese Art von Filter nicht, zum Glück hab ich mittlerweile eine Menge Pflanzen mit drin und hatte dieses (das vierte Jahr, indem es den Teich gibt) Jahr das erste mal durchgehend freie Sicht bis auf den Boden. (knapp 2m tiefe) 

Viele haben noch ganz andere Variationen aber meine ist schon das absolute Minimum und für ca. 30.000l ausgelegt. 
Die Tonnen bekommst du übrigens im Baumarkt für ca. 25€ das Stück. 

Gruß 
Stefan

EDIT: Diese Lösung ist sehr Wartungsintensiv, soll heißen, mindestens einmal die Woche sauber machen  
Der Aufbau ist wie folgt:
Pumpe im Teich ---> UV Lampe --> Bürstenfilter --> Feinfilter (Japanmatten) ---> Biofilter ( Weiter oben wird HelX benannt, das wären dann Kügelchen ). 
Noch nen Tipp zum Schluss, BEVOR Du die Fische einsetzt, solltest du dem Teich ne Chance geben sich "einzufahren". Diese Zeit dauert ca. 2 Jahre (Inklusive Pflanzenwachstum)


----------



## Neu24 (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo Stefan, das klingt ja ganz gut was da gemacht hast. Ich selber nehme aber meine Kiste und will eigentlich nur die Billigere variante mit den Filtermatten von Grob nach fein und brauche Deine Hilfe dazu. 
Wie schon geschrieben gibts morgen die maße von der Kiste bzw. Bild.

Was ich noch vergessen habe ist das ich 8 Kunststoffdüsen habe die als erstes zur Laubfilterung dienen sollen. 
So sieht die Kunststoffdüse aus: 

http://www.statics1.boerse-kommunal.de/content/product_images/6035dbba91da45722c2c5722e19a6e67.jpg


----------



## Neu24 (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hier habe ich mal die Maße von der Filterkiste. LxBxH = 1,03m x 0,53m x 0,57m 

Bitte helft mir beim Bau dieses Filters.

Oliver


----------



## Neu24 (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Ich habe eine Skizze gefunden, wie so etwas aussehen kann. Funktioniert das auch so?
Wie groß müssen die Abstände sein bzw. wieviel Wasser wird benötigt in den Kammern usw.?

http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/1356/unbenanntad3.jpg

Oliver


----------



## Zacky (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hi Oliver.

Einen Selbstbaufilter ist definitiv empfehlenswert, da deutlich günstiger zu bauen, als einen Filter für das entsprechende Volumen zu kaufen. Wobei hier die Anmerkung erlaubt sei, einen besser funktionierenden Filter zu bauen.

Die von dir beschriebenen Kisten könnten zu klein sein. Sie ergeben zwar schon ein Volumen von 300 l, aber die Höhe gibt mir zu bedenken. Im absolut optimalsten Fall sollte der Filter etwa 5-10 % Volumen deines Teiches haben. Das Volumen ist dann aber komplett mit Vorfilterung und Biomedien berücksichtigt.

Die Skizze sieht etwas laienhaft aus und bürgt folgende negative Einschätzung meinerseits. Zum ersten brauchst du ernsthaft eine Vorfilterung in Form eines Siebfilters, da eine Vorfilterung mit Filtermatten ineffektiv ist, sehr zeitaufwändig, zu viel Dreck macht und der Filter stets neu eingerichtet werden muss. Die Filtermatten setzen sich zu und müssen ausgewaschen werden.

Ich muss jetzt kurz weg und melde mich später noch einmal ausführlicher dazu.


----------



## Joerg (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hi Oliver,
der ist zu klein, wenn du ihn nicht sehr oft reinigen willst.
Für das Volumen zu klein, wenn das Wasser sauber sein soll.
Für Goldfische zu klein, da die schnell wachse und sich vermehren.

Falls es nur ein Naturteich sein soll (ohne Goldfische) reicht das schon.
Eine Vorfilterung macht ihn aber effektiver und weniger aufwändig beim reinigen.


----------



## samorai (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo Oliver!
Das ist hier ein Teichforum,man erfreut sich hier an seiner Fisch-oder Pflanzenpracht.
Zum baden solltest Du andere Gewässer nutzen.Wenn Du so ein Zwischending planst,dann
musst Du dich in erster Linie selbst damit beschäftigen,denn es gibt nicht nur das web dazu
.Welche Bücher hast Du denn schon zu diesem Thema gelesen?Naturagard könnte eine Adresse für dich sein,zum Thema Schwimmteiche.Visionär bist Du auch nicht,2m Breite
da kratzt Du doch mit den Fingernägeln an der Teichwand,bei normalen Brust schwimmen.
Über Deine Filterkiste kann mann kein Urteil abgeben,so etwas würde ich mir selbst 
aus probieren,eines kann ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen,um so ruhiger das Wasser durch die
Filtermedien läuft,um so mehr wird gefiltert.Deine "Kiste" währe also zu klein.Oder ein Klärgraben mit Deiner "Kiste"als Feinfilter zum Abschluss.Also lesen lesen lesen zum Thema "SCHWIMMTEICHE".
                                      Guß Ron!


----------



## Neu24 (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Vielen dank für die Hinweise, ich dachte schon an die Filtermatten und wenn ich diese ca. alle 2 Wochen auswasche reicht das? Was speziel ist mit Vorfilterung gemeint.

Oliver


----------



## Joerg (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Oliver,
das ist eine Frage, die sich so nicht beantworten lässt.

Wie soll dein Teich aussehen?
Wie groß ist der am Ende?
Wie sieht die Installation des Filters aus?
Was soll in dem Teich leben?
Welche Anforderungen hast du an den Filter?

Ohne eine vernünftige Beschreibung was du vorhast, ist das eher ein Rätselraten.


----------



## Neu24 (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Das Wasser soll kein Trinkwasser werden, sondern nur sauber für einen Teich.


----------



## Joerg (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Oliver,
das hilft nicht wirklich weiter.  Was ist "nur sauber für einen Teich".

Den Fischen sollte ein grüner Tümpel mit viel Schlamm lieber sein. Da gibt es genug Nahrung.
Der Halter will die Fische aber auch mal sehen, da liegt meist das Problem. 

Solange der Besatz recht mäßig ist und du nicht fütterst, sollten die Wasserwerte auch in Ordnung sein.

Ich hab das ganze auch schon durch und einige Filterumbauten hinter mir, da sauber relativ ist.
Wenn du uns deine mittelfristigen Planungen etwas detailierter beschreibst, bleiben dir Fehlinvestitionen möglicherweise erspart. 
Hatte ja auch schon mal geschrieben, dass du auch gerne erst mal deine Erfahrungen machen darfst. 
Ich hab das auch! Mittlerweile bin ich der Ansicht, dass ich besser fahre, wenn ich von den Fehlern der Anderen lerne.


----------



## Zacky (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo Oliver.

Wie du siehst kommen wir hier alle nicht wirklich weiter mit den Ratschlägen, da es auch nicht so leicht ist. Mach doch bitte mal eine Skizze (Draufsicht) vom zukünftigen Teich. Kommt ein Pflanzenzone dazu? Im Teich oder separat? Auch dafür gibt es dann Infos, wie man diese sinnvoll aufbaut, damit sie funktioniert. Wie hast du dich denn jetzt eigentlich entschieden: Bodenablauf ja oder nein? Schwerkraft dann ganz oder nur teilweise (wichtig für Filteraufbau)? Vorfilterung ja oder nein? Dann würde man Dir auch einen Ratschlag zu einem Vofilter geben. Deine Kisten kann man ggf. auch nutzen, wenn man diese als Modulfilter (ähnlich den NG-System) aufbauen würde. Da du aber nur Kisten hast, welche natürlich nicht dicht abschließend sind, ginge das nur im Halbschwerkraftsystem. Die Erläuterungen zu Schwerkraft und Halbschwerkraft findest du im Basiswissen des Forums.


----------



## Neu24 (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hallo, wie meinst Du das die Kisten nicht dicht abschliessend sind?
Ich möchte keine Vorfilterung haben und die Pumpe in der letzten Kammer installieren so das das Wasser vom Teichniveau direkt in den Filter läuft und per Pumpe zurück in Teich. 
Wenn ich einen Bodenablauf mache, kann ich doch diesen genau auf Wasserniveau hochziehen und in den Filter laufen lassen was meiner Meinung nach gehen würde (Druckhöhe Wasserstand).
Eine Pflanzenzone werde ich auch integrieren, aber nur sehr wenig (wenig arbeit, soll ja kein Pflanzenteich werden).

Eine Skizze lade ich mit!


----------



## Joerg (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Hi Oliver,
wie hoch soll der Filterdurchfluss denn sein?


----------



## Zacky (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*



Neu24 schrieb:


> Hallo, wie meinst Du das die Kisten nicht dicht abschliessend sind?


 
Die Frage und der Gedanke daran hat sich auch gerade mit deiner Antwort  erübrigt, da du ja nach deiner Schilderung in absoluter Schwerkraft bauen willst. Ich hätte halt an den Selbstbau eines Rieselfilters gedacht, aber das geht dann so nicht. Aber dennoch halte ich die Kisten dafür denkbar ungeeignet, da sie recht lang aber wiederum flach sind, was eine große Fläche für die Filteranlage zu Grunde legt.

Das du deiner Vorfilterung mit den besagten Rohren machen, wird schon irgendwie funktionieren, jedoch hast du dann immernoch reichlich Schmutz im Filter, der dann in den Filtermatten hängen bleibt.

Na dann, berichte dann bitte von deinem Bau...


----------



## Neu24 (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*



 

 

 



Pumpe im Teich ---> UV Lampe --> Bürstenfilter --> Feinfilter (Japanmatten) ---> Biofilter ( Weiter oben wird HelX benannt, das wären dann Kügelchen). 


Das ist der Filter von Schaffi und ist halt nur etwas höher gebaut. Aber was ich mir denke ist das man auch das zweite Bild Filtertonne weglassen kann (Biotonne).

Ich selber habe ein Aquarium und einen Originalfilter der mit nur 4 Filtermatten Funktioniert.

Sehe ich das falsch, dass was die Reinigung angeht so alle 2 Wochen würde mich überhaupt nicht stören.

Was die Durchflussmenge angeht, weiss ich auch noch nicht. Ich denke mal das der Filter den Teich wenigstens einmal in der Stunde komplett filtern sollte. Das wäre jetzt mal daher gesagt bei 15000Liter Volumen in der Stunde, in der Minute 250Liter und in der Sekunde 4 Liter.

Da es in der Minute 250 Liter sind müssen diese auch komplett durchgeschickt werden


Bei einer Teichtiefe einfach mal gesagt von 1,5m sind das 1,5 Bar was unten aus dem Bodenablauf kommt und in den Filter laufen soll. Ist die Rechnung so korrekt und Funktioniert das auch?
Ich kann auch als erstes mit der Pumpe anfangen und dann UV Klärer und Filter zum Schluss.
LG. Oliver


----------



## Joerg (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

Oliver,
ich denke so sind wir noch an Weihnachten am vermuten und du hast immer noch keinen Plan wie das werden könnte. 

Wenn du dir die Umwälzrate und Menge an Filtermaterial vom AQ mal auf 15000 Liter umrechnest, wirst du auch zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es mit einer Box mit Filtermatten nicht getan ist.
Es gibt einige die das mit einer Box versucht haben. Als Ergebnis steht dann der 2. und 3. Umbau des Filters schnell an. 

Das was du eben geschrieben hast, ist eigentlich wieder für die Tonne. 
Du wolltest eine Schwerkraft Filteranlage betreiben - das ist schon mal ein vernünftiger Entschluss bei dem Volumen.

Das Reinigungsintervall wird eher alle 2 Tage sein und das stört schon auf Dauer.

15m³ sind recht viel und du bist ja auch schon darauf gekommen, dass das eine ganze Menge ist. (Schwerkraftfilter ist da schon sehr sinnvoll )

Die Rechnung mit den 1,5 Bar ist völlig daneben. Wenn du das Wasser auf *15m* hochpumpst würden dann ca. 1,5 Bar unten ankommen. 
(Eigentlich weniger, da die Erdbeschleunigung im Mittel nur 9,81274 m/s2 ist) Ansonsten ist da gar kein Druck.

Eine Schwerkraftanlage sollte mit 10cm ~ 0,01 Bar Höhendiferenz auskommen.
Das bedeutet, dass der Filter maximal einen Durchflusswiderstand in dieser Größenordnung haben sollte.
Daher ist es auch wichtig welchen Widerstand diese "Vorfilterteile" haben.

Man kann schon recht günstig eine gute und funktionierende Filteranlage für so einen Teich bauen.
Dafür solltest du dich aber erst mal von ein paar deiner eigenen Vorstellungen trennen und den Usern vertrauen, die das schon durch haben.
Es steht dir aber auch frei es erst mal so zu probieren. Das hab ich auch schon durch. (Ein paar eigene Erfahrungen kann man dabei schon gewinnen ).


----------



## Zacky (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger zur Filtertechnik usw.*

OK, also in deinem Fall wolltest du die Pumpe hinten haben, das funktioniert definitiv wenn folgender Aufbau bedacht wird.

BA --> Filtertonne 1 --> Filtertonne 2 --> Pumpentonne 3 --> UVC --> Teich oder Pflanzenfilterteil

Die Bauweise von Schaffi setzt aber auch die Verwendung von Regentonnen voraus. Darüber hatten wir in deinem Fall noch nie gesprochen, da du bislang deine vorhandenen Kisten verwenden und diese dann intern aufteilen wolltest. Mit Regentonnen kann das funktionieren. Mit den Kistenunterteilungen eher nicht.

Also wenn dann Regentonnen nutzen. Der Bodenablauf (BA) wird mit einem 110er KG-Rohr (grün oder orange) verbunden und zur ersten Tonne geschickt. Dein Oberflächenskimmer ebenso ein 110er KG Rohr. Also hast du dann zwei Zuläufe in die 1.Tonne. Je 110er Rohr gehen zwischen 10000 - 15000 l durch. Also deine angepeilte Umwälzrate von 15000 l/h ist zu schaffen, wenn du dann die einzelnen Tonnen mit je 2 x 110er Rohr verbindest. So gewährleistest du zumindest, dass das Volumen auch durch den Filter kann, aber nicht zwingend muss. Das Wasser brauch auch seine Zeit im Filter um aufbereitet zu werden. Eine hohe Durchflussrate macht dann Sinn, wenn du möglichst schnell die Schwebstoffe und groben Schmutzpartikel aus dem Teich haben willst. Vorausgesetzt deine Vorfilterung macht das mit. Das System Schwerkraft, also Bodenablauf --> Wasser nach oben zur Filteranlage zu fördern funktioniert einwandfrei. Wichtig, aber das wirst du bestimmt wissen, die Filteranlage muss auf Wasserniveau des Teiches sein. In dem von mir vorgeschlagenen Aufbau sollte dann eine Pumpe mit 10000 l/h Volumen durchaus ausreichend sein. Du kannst aber gerne eine höhere Leistung verwenden, mag aber unter Umständen zu viel des Guten sein. Die UVC kannst du auch gerne als Tauch-UVC in die 1.Tonne hängen, ist aber nicht ganz so effektiv wie am Ende der Filterstrecke. Jedoch sollte bedacht werden, dass die Leitung mit der UVC nicht in den Pflanzenfilterbereich geht, da diese meist unterirdisch angeströmt werden. Das hätte logischerweise zur Folge, dass die durch UVC beschädigten Algenpartikel im Substrat des Pflanzenfilters hängen bleiben und diesen versotten lassen.

Um es nochmal zu veranschaulichen hier der Link in das Basiswissen über Schwerkraft, Halbschwerkraft etc.


----------

